# Strange Error when downloading a file



## mister2 (Apr 28, 2012)

While I was attempting to download Python, I experienced the following error message several times.

[*Safari could not download the file "file name" because there is not enough free disk space.

Try deleting documents or downloading to another disk.*]

The download made it halfway before this message was initiated. Could this possibly be some kind of Safari specific issue? I can't imagine it being a true reflection of my Mac not having enough space, since I have over 250 GB available.

I was able to re-download the file without incident. But this happened at least once on each single file that I tried to download

The specifics of my set up are as follows:
- Safari version 5.1.5 (7534.55.3)
- MacBook Pro 15 inch; 2.5 GHz Intel Core i7; 8 GB 1333 MHz DDR 3 RAM
AMD Radeon HD 6770M 1024 MB; 750 GB SATA Disk - 263.79 GB free 
- OSX 10.7.3
- Internet access is via hardwire and or Wi-Fi at a hotel. The bandwidth is very slow at times.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Check your Safari preferences and make sure the download location isn't set to a mounted disk image or something like that.


----------



## mister2 (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestion. I have Safari default it to download to the downloads folder on the main hard drive, or if selected, to download to a location that I choose.

Both of the initial python files were partially downloaded in that main download folder when the error message happened.

I shall continue to scour the Internet to see if I can find someone who has experienced the same situation.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Maybe using Disk Utility and running a repair disk might be in order.


----------



## mister2 (Apr 28, 2012)

I just tried that, good idea but again no joy.

I was just thinking, what if it's not on my end? What if the file had misleading information in the header that suggested that it was larger than it really was? I don't know how that would be possible, but if for some reason there was an error on the other end and it sent out information that my computer understood as the file being larger than 260 GB, then maybe it would trigger that error.

I'm just shooting in the dark here, as we all know there are a vast myriad of possible items that could be the cause in any computing related issue.

Thanks for taking an interest in trying to help me understand why this is happening.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

mister2 said:


> I just tried that, good idea but again no joy.
> 
> I was just thinking, what if it's not on my end? What if the file had misleading information in the header that suggested that it was larger than it really was? I don't know how that would be possible, but if for some reason there was an error on the other end and it sent out information that my computer understood as the file being larger than 260 GB, then maybe it would trigger that error.
> 
> ...


I doubt it would be header information as it shouldn't start then.

By chance are using using FileVault?


----------



## mister2 (Apr 28, 2012)

FileVault?

Yes I am. I have it set up to encrypt my entire hard drive so that when my machine is off and I am traveling, if it gets stolen I have at least some level of assurance that prying eyes will not be able to get into my system.

Do you think it could be something like that?


----------

